#ubuntu-de-l10n 2015-08-03
<phillip> hi toddy
<toddy> hi phillip
<phillip> hattest du meine Antwort zu dem einen string gelesen der nicht übersetzbar war?
<toddy> phillip: nein, war ich wohl nicht online.
<toddy> please: c/p :)
<phillip> sqlmap
<phillip> ahh sorry
<phillip> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2015/07/27/%23ubuntu-de-l10n.html
<phillip> das hat dpm gesagt
<phillip> ist also ein nicht unser Fehler
<toddy> ok.
<toddy> äh, das heißt: wir können da eine Alternative vorschlagen, damit es nicht zwischen Singular und Plural unterschieden wird und das können wir einen Entwickler dann mitgeben? Also ein Work-a-round?
#ubuntu-de-l10n 2015-08-08
<phillip> hi toddy
<toddy> hi phillip
<phillip> was hältst du von https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu-weather-app/reboot/+pots/com.ubuntu.weather/de/+translate?show=untranslated ?
<toddy> ok
<phillip> habe die anderen auch Reviewed
<toddy> thx
<toddy> bist du morgen dabei?
<phillip> wenn nicht noch was dazwischen kommt ja
<toddy> supi. dann können wir ja schauen, ob wir da noch Aufgaben verteilen und eventuelle Fragen klären können.
#ubuntu-de-l10n 2015-08-09
<phillip> hi toddy
<toddy> hi phillip
<toddy> phillip: hast du eine Ahnung von die Übersetzungen für Touch auf die Geräte kommt? Die Übersetzungen von uns für das OTA-5 sind noch nicht gekommen. Werden die auch nur alle sechs Wochen aktualisiert?
<phillip> bin wahrscheinlich nachher nicht so lange da, muss viertel nach 8 wieder los. Bin dann am Abend später erst wieder da.
<phillip> toddy: weiß ich nicht genau
<phillip> toddy: aber ja ich glaube die kommen nur mit den OTA updates
<toddy> ok
<phillip> toddy: du hast doch ein phone oder?
<toddy> phillip: jo
<toddy> das kleine bq
<phillip> toddy: und die Übersetzen die vor dem update übernommen waren, sind nicht mit dabei?
<toddy> phillip: nein, das nicht. aber die übersetzungen, die wir am tag des Updates gemacht haben, die sind nicht da. ist ja auch schon ein paar wochen her. seit dem ist aber kein weiteres systemupdate hinzugekommen. (nur einzelne Apps haben sich aktualisiert)
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-de-l10n to: Channel der deutschsprachigen Ubuntu-Übersetzer: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuGermanTranslators | Nächstes Team-Treffen: Heute 20 Uhr | Aktuelle Aufgaben: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuGermanTranslators/Wily | Öffentliche Logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com
<phillip> toddy: ja, gut. Ich denke die sind immer in einer stabilisierungs Phase und nehmen dann nichts mehr
<phillip> toddy: weißt du eigentlich wie du hier im Channel den topic ändern kannst?
<toddy> phillip: es gibt zumindest die Möglichkeit sich zum OP zu machen und dann das Topic zu ändern. das ist die einzige Möglichkeit die ich kenne
<phillip> toddy: /msg chanserv topic #ubuntu-de-l10n der neue topic
<phillip> weil du bist ja nicht op, kannst aber trotzdem den topic ändenr
<toddy> phillip: ok, den weg kannte ich nicht.
<phillip> so kannst du das hier auch ändern
<toddy> phillip: ich kann mich aber zum op machen, weil ich ja ein ubuntu-Member bin
<phillip> toddy: okey, ja gut stimmt
<toddy> phillip: aber dein weg ist leichter. :)
<phillip> toddy: habe mein script geupdated, lauft jetzt viel schneller. Kannst ja mal probieren :)
<phillip> toddy: und wenn du nachher irgendwelche Aufgaben verteilen willst, kannst mir einfach was zu teilen ...
<toddy> phillip: 20 zu 3 sekunden. ja sehr viel schneller bei mir.
<phillip> toddy: holt jetzt die ganzen sachen gleichzeitg und wartet nicht bis alles fertig gegrept ist.
<toddy> phillip: aufgaben verteilen will ich eigentlich nicht, außer jemand fragt, was man noch machen kann. :)
<phillip> okey
<toddy> zu tun gibt es aber auch noch genug.
<phillip> toddy: was hältst du von https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/wily/+source/apt/+pots/apt/de/+translate?show=new_suggestions ?
<toddy> phillip: hatte ich auch schon gesehen. bin da unsicher. es werden ja die Pakete des Repositorys geholt bzw. die Paketliste. wenn es die Paketliste ist, dann würde ich eher sagen: Hole
<phillip> ja war mir auch unsicher
<toddy> wenn ich apt-get update mache, dann steht da aber "Holen:"
<toddy> z.B. "Holen: 20 http://de.archive.ubuntu.com trusty-updates/universe amd64 Packages [302 kB]"
<phillip> hmm das ist komisch
<phillip> bei touch fehlt doch eigentlich nur https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/ und https://translations.launchpad.net/software-center-agent/ oder?
<toddy> jo, aber super wäre auch, wenn wir den Rest von https://translations.launchpad.net/help-app noch übersetzt bekommen.
<phillip> okey bin ich dran.
<phillip> hi schuko24
<phillip> heißt des der Scope oder die Scope ?
<phillip> toddy ^ ?
<phillip> *das
<schuko24> Moin, moin, zusammen!
<schuko24> Vor der Zeit, aber wenn es so schön passt, kann es ja fast losgehen.
<phillip> schuko24: erstmal hast du fragen?
<phillip> oder anmerkungen oder sonst was oder noch was zum reviewen könnte ich dann gleich machen
<schuko24> habe mich ja schon in einigen Paketen verewigt, wo die letzten paar Strings offen waren. Gibt es von euch eine Priorität, wo konzentriert angepackt werden sollte?
<phillip> schuko24: eigentlich der Liste runter. Für ubuntu touch wäre https://translations.launchpad.net/help-app/ jetzt erstmal wichtig würde ich sagen
<schuko24> Okay, das merke ich vor. Wie bekommt Ihr raus, dass irgendwo etwas übersetzt ist. Gibt es für euch einen Filter? Soll ich mich melden?
<phillip> also es gibt die Liste die du kennst und ich nutze ein script
<phillip> für alle anderen ubuntu touch übersetzungen
<phillip> https://github.com/PhillipSz/translationcheck
<schuko24> OK, das macht mehr Sinn, als Erledigungsmails zu studieren
<phillip> schuko24: sonst gibt es noch die international Übersetzer mailing liste
<phillip> da wird auch immer mal was angekündigt
<phillip> schuko24: https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-translators
<phillip> kannst dich einfach mit eintragen
<phillip> schuko24: und beim script reicht wenn du "bash translationcheck.bash -u" eingibst
<phillip> weil German default ist
<schuko24> ich werde mir die Links gleich mal kopieren und parallel das script aufrufen
<phillip> schuko24: sage wenn irgendwas nicht geht oder so …
<schuko24> Ok, hat geklappt, Terminal zeigt 4 Pakete mit Vorschlägen oder fehlenden Übersetzungen. Gute Ausgangsbasis
<phillip> mit -o kannst die einfach im Browser öffnen
<schuko24> Telegram nutze ich seit April. da schaue ich mal rein. Der Entwickler baut regelmäßig daran.
<phillip> schuko24: ja da ist alles fertig
<phillip> der eine string geht nicht
<phillip> da ist ein Fehler vom Entwickler
<schuko24> ok, auf solche seltsamen Strings bin auch schon woanders gestoßen. Wird so etwas gemeldet?
<phillip> schuko24: eigentlich schon hier weiß ich das nicht.
<phillip> So was kann man sonst auch immer auf der Internationalen Mailing liste melden, da helfen die bei so was auch
<schuko24> habe gerade dein script mit Argumet -o benutzt. Super!
<phillip> schuko24: wenn du Fehler, verbesserungen oder so hast sage bescheid
<schuko24> Auf der Anmeldeseite zu ubuntu one ist ein dicker Schnitzer, der aber schon berichtigt ist, aber noch nicht hochgeladen. Schau mal https://login.launchpad.net
<schuko24> erste Auswahl:  Ich bin ein neuer Ubuntn One Nutzer
<schuko24> Wie schnell wird so etwas berichtigt?
<phillip> schuko24: in diesem spezillen Fall weiß ich das nicht
<phillip> am besten du schreibst eine Mail
<schuko24> an wen?
<phillip> am besten an den Verantwortichen weiß aber gerade auch nicht wer das ist
<phillip> https://launchpad.net/~beuno
<phillip> er vielleicht
<phillip> oder an die Mailing liste
<phillip> schuko24: oder frage geich toddy
 * phillip muss los
<phillip> bis dann schuko24 und toddy
<schuko24> Ok, bis demnächst
<toddy> so. da bin ich auch wieder. :)
<toddy> moin schuko24
<schuko24> Hallo, Toddy, Philipp hat meine Frage an dich weitergegeben.
<toddy> ok, ich schaue mir das eben an
<toddy> schuko24: wo siehst du denn, dass es schon korrigiert ist?
<schuko24> Zumindest habe ich im Paket WebUI die richtige Bezeichnung gefunden. Oder spielt sich das ganz woanders ab?
<schuko24> ich such das mal aus meinem Verlauf von heute raus
<toddy> da bin ich mir gerade nicht ganz sicher, in welchem Paket die Übersetzung sein muss.
<schuko24> https://translations.launchpad.net/canonical-identity-provider/trunk/+pots/webui/de/+translate?batch=10&show=all&search=Ich+bin+ein+neuer
<toddy> okay, 5. August ist noch nicht so lange her. eigentlich dauert es nach Bestätigung ungefähr bis zu einer Woche bis die Language Pakete wieder gebaut werden. Wie es mit den Hochladen läuft, weiß ich nicht ganz genau
<toddy> ah, da hast du auch noch etwas übersetzt. das kann ich dann gleich ja mal reviewn.
<schuko24> Hatte vorhin ein bisschen gestöbert und gefunden, in welchem Rhythmus welche Sprachpakete vom Automaten gebaut werden. Warten wir es ab oder sollte wegen der "prominenten" Stelle eine Info erfolgen?
<toddy> schuko24: wann werden die denn gebaut?
<schuko24> https://dev.launchpad.net/Translations/LanguagePackSchedule
<toddy> Für unser angesprochenes Paket ist es aber schwierig die Zeit daraus abzulesen, weil es ja keine spezielle Ubuntu Version ist, oder?
<schuko24> Stimmt, ist ja die Launchpad-Seite, könnte auch deren Inhalt sein (html oder so ähnliches). Mail an den Webmaster?
<toddy> jo, ist sicherlich nicht falsch.
<toddy> schuko24: das mit dem Skript hat Dir ja eben phillip schon gezeigt. ansonsten gehst Du die Aufgaben von der Translators Wikiseite durch oder woran hangelst Du Dich lang?
<schuko24> Bisher habe ich versucht, die kurz vor "Vollendung" stehenden Pakete durchzuchecken. Habe jetzt den Ball mit der Help-app aufgenommen. Lange Texte werden nicht so gern genommen, also nehme ich vorzugsweise  auch die. Zum Thema Ubuntn One: Ich such mir einen Empfänger aus und schreibe ihm morgen Abend eine kurze Mail.
<toddy> Supi. Ja, mit der Help-App wäre es gut, wenn wir da voran kommen. Da werde ich auch schon reviewen. wenn sonst noch irgendwo ein Review fehlt, dann sag Bescheid, dann kann ich das auch angehen.
<schuko24> kurze Frage: Bin das erste Mal in diesem Chat, seit ich den Zugang dafür fertig gestellt habe. Es gibt in der Seitenleiste Hinweise auf 7 user und einen Automaten. Liegt das an der Urlaubszeit, ist sonst mehr Beteiligung?
<toddy> nein, das ist schon so ungefähr die normale Anzahl von Leuten. nicht jeder geht hier in den Chat.
<toddy> sind aber nur sechs User und zwei Automaten. :)
<schuko24> Chanserv ist kein Chines, sehe ich jetzt auch :))
<schuko24> Frage: habe gerade eine Übersetzung vor, in der folgende Zeichenkette steht: [Lernen Sie zwischen den Tastatursprachen umzuschalten](#how-can-i-switch-between-keyboard-languages) um zwischen der normalen Tastatur und der Emoji-Tastatur zu wechseln.
<schuko24> Was ist mit den [ ] und der Zeichenfolge nach "(#"?
<toddy> (#how-can-i-switch-between-keyboard-languages) -> ist der Link und das in [ ] ist der Text der gelinkt wird. also in [ ] muss übersetzt werden und das mit (# nicht.
<toddy> das ist eine spezielle Sache von der Help-App und dem Framework dahinter.
<schuko24> Danke, wird jetzt klarer. Dann lege ich mal los.
<schuko24> 'round circle' ist ja schön formuliert. Weißer Schimmel!
<toddy> hihi
<toddy> schuko24: hast Du momentan (in den letzten Tagen) viele Errors von Launchpad bei der Übersetzungsarbeit erhalten?
<schuko24> da war kurz mal was, System machte mich auf fehlrhafte Variablen aufmerksam. Nach Korrektur konnte ich speichern. Sonst hat mich nichts erreicht. Wo müsste ich schauen?
<toddy> schuko24: würdest Du direkt im Browser sehen. da kommt dann z.B. eine Timeout Meldung von Launchpad. Momentan scheint es recht stabil zu sein.
<schuko24> heute war ein Eintrag in der mailing Liste, wo sich jemand heftig beschwert hat. Die Bug-Liste zieht sich seit über zwei Jahren hin. Nach Einsatz neuer Server, soll es aber besser geworden sein. Time-Outs hatte ich noch nie.
<schuko24> Ein paar Strings sind abgearbeitet, morgen geht es weiter. Ich verabschiede mich und wünsche noch einen schönen Restabend. Will nochmal kurz die Lage hier checken:http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/forum/ubuntu-touch/. Bis später
<phillip> so wieder da
<toddy> hi phillip
<toddy> wir haben da noch etwas bei der help-app rumgewütet
<toddy> Bei den Ubuntu One Thema: Da sind schon Dinge seit Juni übersetzt, aber haben immer noch kein Einzug gefunden. Da fragt mal schuko24 morgen nach. Ist ja echt blöd, wenn da nichts passiert.
<phillip> toddy: jo, habe den backlog gelesen
<phillip> zu Ubuntu One: bei solchen Sachen muss man meistens einfach mal die verantwortlichen fragen, sie vergessen öfter die lang updates
<phillip> waren auch nicht mehr da oder?
<toddy> phillip: jo, da versucht schuko24 mal einen anzutippen
<phillip> super
<toddy> mehr da? nein, keine weiteren Leute hier
<phillip> schade
<toddy> Das Wetter war ja heute sicherlich fast überall auch sehr gut. Das senkt die Teilnahmebereitschaft.
<toddy> wir haben aber noch einiges an "Alt-Krams" zu reviewen.
<toddy> phillip: wenn Du mal eine lange Übersetzungspassage reviewen möchtest: https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/wily/+source/lftp/+pots/lftp/de/+translate?show=new_suggestions
<phillip> toddy: zum alt kram: ja, abwohl ich mir bei manchen nicht so sicher bin, wie da so die verbindung zu den upstream übersetzern ist
<phillip> toddy: habe ein Vorschlag erstellt
 * phillip reviewed mal die in glance
<toddy> phillip: warum "kein Statusanzeigen"? müsste es nicht eigentlich eher "kein Status anzeigen" sein?
<phillip> ähhm ja
<phillip> "keine Statusanzeige" und "kein Status anzeigen" verwirrt so, das war ja auch schon im orginal falsch :)
<toddy> ansonsten passt es. machst Du die Änderung? dann bestätige ich es.
<phillip> jor
<phillip> https://translations.launchpad.net/help-app/trunk/+pots/help/de/92/+translate : verstehe schucko's Vorschlag heir nicht :(
<phillip> fuck habe so viele Vorschläge gemacht das deine alle Weg sind :/
<toddy> :D
<phillip> toddy: ahh und wie heißt das, die Scope oder der Scope?
<phillip> habe das https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuGermanTranslators/Standard%C3%BCbersetzungen hier mal mit rein gepackt
<toddy> eigentlich würde ich behaupten: "der Scope"
<phillip> kannst du auch immer gerne bearbeiten. (Wie auch das gesamte wiki)
<toddy> Da habe ich mich bislang nicht so getraut zu editieren.
<phillip> also
<phillip> zu den Standartübersetzungen:
<phillip> da muss irgendwer so einmal im Jahr oder so alle anderen Standartübersetzungen abgleichen
<phillip> damit die einiger maßen aktuell sind
<phillip> bei unserer ubuntu Splate, bestimmen wir das
<phillip> wenn dir besondere Begriffe auffallen, die nicht eindeutig sind, kannst du den gerne hinzufügen
<phillip> und dann einen Vorschalag in Orange machen
<phillip> sonst kommen erklährungen in [] und wenn nötig der Artikel in ()
<toddy> ok, werde ich bei Gelegenheit machen.
<phillip> kann man auch immer mal reinschauen
<phillip> das wir da auch die anderen haben ist auch sehr gut finde ich
<phillip> weil, z.B. wenn wir kde packete haben nutzen wir deren Standart
<phillip> also auch "" statt »«
<toddy> jo, ich schaue da auch bei der Übersetzung immer mal wieder rein.
<phillip> obwohl im wiki diese „Anführungszeichen“ steht, fällt mir gerade auf
<toddy> Ich glaube ich werde versuchen bei der Ubucon im Oktober einen Translation-Workshop anzubieten, um neue Übersetzer zu finden/anzuwerben.
<phillip> toddy: ok, ubuntu store überstzen wir immer mit ubuntu store oder?
<toddy> phillip: jo
<phillip> toddy: hast du gerade den Link auf die qt Doc's für Datum und so da?
<toddy> öh, nö.
<toddy> welche meinst Du da?
<phillip> die ist bei touch anwendungen die was mit Datum machen in den Kommentaren
<phillip> toddy: kannst du https://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/library/ms997429.aspx hier german auswählen?
<toddy> ach die. nö, da müsste ich auch suchen.
<toddy> phillip: nein, kann ich nicht. bzw. schon, aber es passiert dann nichts auf der Seite
<phillip> okey
<phillip> dann Kommentiere ich das aus
<phillip> habs gefunden
<phillip> http://doc.qt.io/qt-5/qml-qtqml-date.html
<toddy> ach so: zu Datumsformate: Datumsformat DIN 5008 – da ist das Format %e. %b. %Y echt blöd
<toddy> das sorgt dafür, dass hinter dem Mai auch ein . ist
<phillip> toddy: man strftime ist auch immer hilfreich
<toddy> ich halte es für einen Bug in strftime. sie klatschen da einfach nach drei Zeichen einen Punkt hin. damit ist die Abkürzung von "Mai" -> "Mai."
<phillip> ja
<phillip> so habe jetzt auch mal das wiki geupdatet
<phillip> habe die help app bei der wily Seite mit aufgenommen
<phillip> toddy: habe die anderen im help app übernommen nur noch ein doppel leerschritt rausgenommen
<toddy> sehr gut.
<phillip> ahh noch ein wort app
<phillip> wir übersetzen das immer mit Anwendung bis jetzt bei u-touch oder?
<toddy> wenn die app durch ist, dann gehe ich noch mal durch die ganzen strings und passe dann noch mal einiges an. Da sind Du und Sie Ansprachen in der App und manchmal wohl Scope und dann wieder Filter.
<toddy> jo, machen wir so.
<phillip> Filter habe ich glaube schon berichtig ...
<phillip> Filter kommt daher das wir Lense mit Filter übersetzt haben
<toddy> kann sein. ich dachte scope
<phillip> beim alten unity
<phillip> jo
<phillip> ahh bei glance bin ich durch, bei pidgin würde ich jetzt alle vom upstream übernehmen, ich finde wenn die das schon upstream übersetzen, dann kann das bei ubuntu auch so bleiben oder?
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-de-l10n to: Channel der deutschsprachigen Ubuntu-Übersetzer: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuGermanTranslators | Nächstes Team-Treffen: 24.08.2015 um 20 Uhr | Aktuelle Aufgaben: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuGermanTranslators/Wily | Öffentliche Logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com
<phillip> genauso bei inkscape
<toddy> phillip: ohne mir die Changes angesehen zu haben, würde ich mal sagen: Ja.
<toddy> klingt ja erst mal logisch
<toddy> das Topic ändern, funktioniert so, wie Du gesagt hast. :)
<phillip> top
<phillip> das Problem ist nähmlich das wir sonst bei nächsten import wieder die upstream string bekommen
<phillip> dann wird zwar unsere Übersetzung gelassen, aber
<phillip> wenn wir z.B. asd … statt asd... verändert haben, ist das in den neuen strings dann wie upstream das macht
<phillip> deswegen ist es denke ich besser wenn wir da dann einfach upstream folgen, dann müssen so zu sagen unseren patch nicht maintainen
<toddy> oh, hier sind auch neue Strings, die übersetzt werden müssen: https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/wily/+source/ubuntu-system-settings/+pots/ubuntu-system-settings/de/+translate?show=untranslated
<toddy> bin aber jetzt zu müde und gehe ins Bett
<toddy> Gute Nacht
<phillip> nacht
